# name help please



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hello Lovelies

I am having real trouble deciding the name for the new member of our family....... He wont be with us for another few weeks but we are having problems naming him.

I wondered if you would help with some suggestions?

His long name ends with 'Vespa'   ( the breeders are on 'V' so all of the little ones have a V names   ) Obviously we dont want to call him that....... his nickname with them is 'chunk' which again we dont really want to keep, i cant imagine standing outside calling out 'Chunk'   

I have attached his pic (sorry am rubbish at actually getting them in the post) any ideas gratefully received  

Debs
xxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

Vaca
Vader
Vadim
Vagabond
Vagrant
Vail
Valandil
Valen
Valentina
Valentine
Valentino
Valerie Valeriy
Valikee Caut
Valium
Valium Cat
Valja
Valkyrie
Valleygirl
Vally
Valmont
Vamp
Vampira
Van
Van Gogh
Van Morrison
Van-Damme
Vance
Vanda (Swedish for "orchid")
Vandal
Vandergraff
Vanderputten
Vandy
Vanessa
Vanessa Redpaws
Vanilla
Vanilla Ice
Vanille
Vanish
Vanity
Vanity Fair
Vann
Vanna
Vanna White
Vannili
Vanpaws
Vanya
Vaquero
Vargas
Vaseline
Vash
Vashka
Vashti
Vasia
Vasilissa
Vasiliy
Vasja
Vassar
Vatch
Vaughn
Vector
Veda
Vedra
Veenee
Veera
Veevee
Vega
Vegas
Veggie
Vegimite
Velcra
Velcro
Velcro Kitty
Velma
Velociroxy
Velocity
Velvet
Velvet Bunny Paws
Velvet Ears
Velvet Jones
Velvet Kitty
Velvet Paws
Venezia
Venom
Venus
Venus And Mars
Venus De Milo
Vera
Verdi
Vermin
Verminette
Vermont
Vern
Vernon
Verona
Veronica
Veronika
Vertigo
Veruca Salt (named for the spoiled girl in Willy Wonka)
Verushka
Vesper
Vespucci
Vezyah
Vi
Viagra
Vibrissa Whiskers
Vic
Vichyssoise
Vicious
Vicky
Victor
Victor Victoria
Victoria
Vicuña (after the animal from the camel family)
Vida
Videlle


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hmmm maybe I should have been a bit clearer........

NO V's


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

aw alot of effort went into that emmy   

Ginge  any good

xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

sooooooooooooooo cute

Fluffy  
Ginny


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I LIKE VEGAS!!
l X


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

These are great thanks keep them coming.....

Bit more info..... kitten is a boy so dont think 'girlie' names will fit some how    also he is going to be a big boy, the breed can grow up to 4 foot long   and as you can probably guess from their nickname he is already quite a big boy


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Have had 4 boy cats.... Jasper, Dillon. Harvey and Oscar  all turned out to be big boys!!

He's very cute!!


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Call him Brian or Boris. hee hee


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Birdie I am gonna swing for you   

Quite liking Jasper  

 Acorns latest is Dougal


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just looked at him and thought

Ollie/Oliver


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Fidget

I think either Acorn's Dougal or Angus! He'd suit either of them!

I wouldn't recommend Oscar, we've got an Oscar and he's very anti-social and aggressive! 

Axxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

He is gorgeous!!!  What breed is he?

Oliver is good but I am biased that's one of my cats names.  He is massive - although not four ft!

How about Dave?  

Jasper is lovely.  I always liked Willow for a pet.


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Fidget said:


> Birdie I am gonna swing for you


Pah......well I think Brian is a perfectly good name for him and I shall call him Brian (Said in a 'life of Brian' accent) when I get to meet him.

<ignores Gaffs> Helloooooooo Bwian.  

Ooooooh was just about to post and thought of a new one........Claude (Claw'd) hee hee, get it.


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

4 frigging ft long that not a pet cat that belongs in a zoo      
You could call him 
Gi as in Gigantic   
or Erny for Enormous 
Massy for Massive
    

not good at names as u can tell  

we had annie - girl (mine)
fonz - british blue (al's)
leon - all black (al's)
Salom - massive panther looking huge fanged slobbering puddy tat (mine)

must say the list from b4 i did like Vanilla tho   but do like Vespa too only coz i have one tho


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

He he he he some of these are brilliant  

JovieGirl he is a Norwegian Forrest Cat  they are just stunning pusses they really are.

Amanda, I think Oscar always reminds me of a fish or that grouch of Sesame St so dont think we would go with that anyway

Birdie  Liking the Claude    very good 

Lol Kermie, I though it might make ya eyes water   Hopefully he wont get _quite _ that long  I cant remember his 'full' name just that it ended with Vespa... I just cant imagine trying to call him in with that, or when I take him to the vets.. 'yes heres my Vespa'   it was bad enough with poor Frodo 

Think Oliver is out of the window as just discovered ex colleague from work has called her new baby that, dont think it will go down very well!!!

These are great and making me laugh which is brilliant thanks girls.

Debs
xxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I think Claude is fantastic!! Well Done Lou!  

Axxxxx


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Aww how cute his he!!

Aragon!  
Arthur
Max
Cyril
Brego (after one of the horses in LOTR)  

Erm minds gone blank, bit too early in morning for me to think!!  

Ratbag
xx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

MandyB1971 said:


> I think Claude is fantastic!! Well Done Lou!
> 
> Axxxxx


Oi Stinky, Claude was my name not that smelly lou's <sulks>

<wispers> hello Bwian


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

weeble said:


> MandyB1971 said:
> 
> 
> > I think Claude is fantastic!! Well Done Lou!
> ...


Now now put your 'claws' away


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

OMG!!! Weebs I'm sooooo sorry! 

I can't believe I got that wrong! Do you know I seriously think I have early on-set Alzheimers!   The other day DH got a new car and I took him to pick it up in my car and when we came out with all the new keys and everything I got in the passenger side   DH had to remind me that I had to take my own car home!  

So sorry Weeble!! (grovel grovel! )

Axxxxxxxxxxxx

Well Done on the name though it's great!!


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

One has suitable grovelled and is forgiven  

Oh dear, looks like I got it coming as well then Mandy, cos I regulaly get in the passenger seat of my car when Im out shopping........Kinda just sit there for a while fidgeting in the glove box trying to look like I meant to do it.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Birdie we already know you have old-timers    

Having just read the puppy thread am wondering of perhaps should call Chunk 'teddy' (sorry Amanda) but it seems to fit him a little?? all cute and fluffy lol....... I have been calling him Tigger ever since I saw his 1st pic ( will try and attach it) cos he just had that look on his face....

ohh I dont know... will put Claude to Acorn tonight and see what he thinks. He doesnt like tigger sadly.........


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

I like Claude too actually even it did come from weeble oldtimer's    
BUT i do think Teddy suits him lots he looks so cute in the little piccy


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Debs,

How cute is he!!!  

Try me best to think of a name  

x


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Ohh Ohh Fidget!!! That is the CUTEST kitty!!!!!

Claude is cool............but he looks like a Busta to me


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

<wispers to Sarah & Piggy> Say Bwian  

Shut up stinky Frog.


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

BWIAN!!!

Only joking Debs! 

x


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Well said Sarah, I agree.


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

BWIAN!!!

Who said that


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Keep it up girls

Bwian for pussident

<sings> Always look on the bright side of life de da de da de da de da


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Glad to see ya ain't lost ya sense of humour ya old trout!!


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

too  
ey up Ratty n Sarah     to u
   to weebs


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Seeing as though ya lost ya marbles!! 

Hiya froggy   not really here, am typing up all my course work


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Birdie ya forcing me hand here...........

it cant be Bwian cos that was my fathers name


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

god she lost them so long ago am suprised she actually can still function


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Afie's a good name

I do like Claude though


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I would be honoured if Bwian was called Teddy Fidget!! 

His namesake is such a good boy it can only be a good omen! 

Axxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

quick Q are any of u lot on O2 mobiles


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

I am now as of yesterday (kept my old number though)


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

*Claude for pussident*​


REC said:


> (kept my old number though)


Good cos gawd knows who Id have been texting this time.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I am too Lou.......... went back to them ages ago now  

Awwwwwww thanks Amanda......

so Teddy or Claude will put them to Acorn later and see what he thinks... although ultimately guess the choice is mine all mine Mwahahahahah


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

I just googled male cats names (realises i have too much time on my hands    )

Seeing as he is a puddy tat and looks like tigger u could call him Kelloggs  
what about Roscoe 
Mocca
Rafferty
god there is so many 

the O2 thing i have got 1000 mins for calling O2 folk and had no idea who had it so expect calls now


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

weeble said:


> Good cos gawd knows who Id have been texting this time.


Mmmmmmm you've had some practice texting wrong people haven't ya!!


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

I did have a cat called Teddy years ago and his mate Squirrel. They were so cute............So that names been taken, ya have to go with Claude. <passes wod of notes to Gaffs>  



REC said:


> Mmmmmmm you've had some practice texting wrong people haven't ya!!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

go on spill rat bag

here Weebs I dont want ya money, would just like you all to come visit!!!!!!! bout time aint it!!!!

<watches them all run away now>


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Weebs text  my old number but I'd given my sim card to LJ... LJ had thses strange texts that she couldn't work out who'd sent them & then when she read them out I knew who they were from// LJ's had already replied wishing her Happy Christmas anyhoo.. Takes after me for being kind to old folk!!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

REC said:


> Weebs to my old number but I'd given my sim card to LJ... LJ had thses strange texts that she couldn't work out who'd sent them & then when she read them out I knew who they were from// LJ's had already replied wishing her Happy Christmas anyhoo.. Takes after me for being kind to old folk!!


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

What u mean Weebs has leant to text !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

REC said:


> Takes after me for being kind to old folk!!


     Yeah yeah yeah, very funny. I just thought it was you ratty and your old age bad memory. 



Fidget said:


> would just like you all to come visit!!!!!!! bout time aint it!!!!


Its on my to do list, I promise. Just not so easy with a puppy and about a million cows about to calve.



Lou F said:


> What u mean Weebs has leant to text !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


SHUT UP FROG!!!!! 

Call the kitten CIGGARETTE or NICOTINE. (can you tell Ive given up again)


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

I'd only had my new number a year as well!!


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

when i smoked my nickname was fagash nice eh  i stopped in 91 and my sis still called me it at times !


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

I only stopped yesterday morning, so really suffering atm.

Ratty Im warning you!!!!!!!


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Right Im off to get dressed and then going to finish my tiling. See's ya later smelly's      

Claude
Claude
Claude
Claude
Claude
Claude
Claude
Claude
Claude
Claude
Claude
Claude
Claude
Claude
Claude​


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

weeble said:


> Ratty Im warning you!!!!!!!


what ya gonna do about it, charge ya battery on ya mobility scotter, eh? eh?


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

REC said:


> weeble said:
> 
> 
> > Ratty Im warning you!!!!!!!
> ...


Dont need to mine works on methane now.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I told you to stop feeding the Bird baked beans didnt I!!!!


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Fidget said:


> I told you to stop feeding the Bird baked beans didnt I!!!!


Not gas from me ya tool. 

Cant get dressed yet as chicks woke up and having a wander round the kitchen with five pairs of cats eyes on it. eeeeek


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

thats yr story eh birdie... Ok I will stick with it  

5 cats!!!!!!!


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Tis not a story honest. Got a silky chick in my kitchen and it comes out for play time.......oh and to crap all over my floor grrrrrr


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Who'd've though, a thread about a cats name could go to 5 pages! 

For what it's worth I think Claude is a great name. 

Bert - after the troll in The Hobbit so very apt if he's going to be a big boy and in honour of Frodo's memory. 

Arnie - after Arnold Schwartzenager.

Ronnie - after Ron Howard - same fur colour, although Ron Howard might be offended to hear me describe what's left on his head as fur.

Titch - just for the irony. 

Sorry, I am not very good at cat names. I have one that is confused with a primate (Monkey) one that was initailly called Littlun and, well we never did think of a better name for her and my thrre legged one just missed out on being called Tripod by majority verdict for Legolas. Definitely not the best person to advise but, whatever you call him, he'll end up with a dozen nicknames anyway because they always do! 

C~x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ahh Caz its the Muppet syndrome.... anywhere we start chatting together ends up in a free for all   Sorry Dizzi     

Hmmmm now there are some thoughts.... maybe Legolas.. he's going to have long hair (although wont be quite as good looking as Orlando   )

I think we had settled on Claude, however have a feeling when he does finally come home it could all well change!

 

Debs
xxxxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

What about Basil or Bailey? Thats what our DS called our kittens until we founds homes for them. The new owners (one was my sister) liked the names, so they kept them. Can't wait to find out what you call them.

Tina xx


----------

